# Best friend



## lenella

sorry if there is another post about this!!!!!

But could people tell me what "best friend" is in as many languages as possible!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: лучший друг (male); лучшая подруга (female).


----------



## aslan

The best friend :En iyi arkadaş


----------



## jester.

German

Best friend: Bester Freund
The best friend: Der beste Freund


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: 

masculine: melhor amigo
feminine: melhor amiga


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: bestevenn (can be used for both male and female), bestevenninne (female only).


----------



## susanb

Catalan: Millor amic (m); Millor amiga (f)
Castillian: Mejor amigo (m); Mejor amiga (f)


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish we say "*bästis*" for both guys and girls. The more formal way would be "*min bäste vän*" or "*min bästa väninna*". 

In Romanian it's "*prietenul/amicul cel mai bun*" and "*prietena/amica cea mai buna*". 

 robbie


----------



## lenella

thanks!!!

Any other languages would be greatly appreciated, does anyone know what it is in Greek, or spanish?


----------



## frone

In Indonesian: "*sahabat*"

Regards


----------



## tie-break

Migliore amico (italian)
Meilleur ami (french)


----------



## jester.

lenella said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> Any other languages would be greatly appreciated, does anyone know what it is in Greek, or spanish?



Castillian is Spanish


----------



## Crescent

Ukrainian: найлучша подруга (I _think_!!)


----------



## lenella

jester. said:


> Castillian is Spanish


 
so it is  !!!!


----------



## CatStar

In Irish it's:

*mo rogha chara* which literally means my friend of choice

Cat


----------



## jester.

Crescent said:


> Ukrainian: найлучша подруга (I _think_!!)



I don't know any Ukranian, but isn't that a feminine form (which means that the masculine form is missing)?


----------



## Crescent

jester. said:


> I don't know any Ukranian, but isn't that a feminine form (which means that the masculine form is missing)?


Yes, you're right!  Thank you very much for noticing - I did forget to include the masculine form.. silly me. 
Masculine: найлучший друг
(they are nearly the same as the words for friend in Russian.)


----------



## JAI GURU DEVA OM

Spanish: Mi mejor amigo - My best friend ( malish)
            Mi mejor amiga - My best friend  (female)

            El mejor amigo (a) - The best Friend

Hindi: Im not sure if it´s the best but a very good friend would be " Ek bohot achcha dost" " ek badi Dost" , any further comment on this one is highly appreciated 

Om Shanti


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
najlepszy przyjaciel (talking about a man)
najlepsza przyjaciółka (talking about a woman)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Male:
*החבר הכי טוב*
*החבר הטוב ביותר*

Female:
*החברה הכי טובה*
*החברה הטובה ביותר*


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: 
paras ystävä


----------



## juihan

In mandarin:
good friend - 好朋友
best friend (although I'm not sure if it's commonly used) - 最好朋友


----------



## übermönch

Crescent said:


> Yes, you're right!  Thank you very much for noticing - I did forget to include the masculine form.. silly me.
> Masculine: найлучший друг
> (they are nearly the same as the words for friend in Russian.)


Isn't the Ukrainian word for friend "друже"? aaaand, наилучший sounds suspiciously Russian to me! There surely is some own, better fitting word - something like наи*краший* or наи*лiпший* maybe?


----------



## übermönch

jester. said:


> German
> 
> Best friend: Bester Freund
> The best friend: Der beste Freund


fem.:
Beste Freundin
Die beste Freundin

neu.:
Bestes Freunding
Das baste Freunding
forget it


----------



## Crescent

übermönch said:


> Isn't the Ukrainian word for friend "друже"? aaaand, наилучший sounds suspiciously Russian to me! There surely is some own, better fitting word - something like наи*краший* or наи*лiпший* maybe?



Baaahhh! I give up!  I really don't know what made me write that! Okay, I confess; I can't speak Ukrainian to save my life. I mean, _forgeiners_ who haven't pronounced a word in it ever before, make me feel ashamed with their knowlegde. 
Найкращий is definately better... But, I think we say 'друг'. 'Друже' is the nomative case!


----------



## estudiante2102

Russian:

лучший друг

Arabic:

الصديق الأفضل.  

Chinese:

最好的朋友

~Elizabeth


----------



## jazyk

> Найкращий is definately better... But, I think we say 'друг'. 'Друже' is the nomative case!


I don't know squat about Ukrainian, but Друже sounds like vocative to me.


----------



## lenella

> Female:
> *החברה הכי טובה*
> *החברה הטובה ביותר*


 
is this one phrase or 2 different ways of saying best friend???


----------



## lenella

this is great, thanks!!!

does anyone know what it is in greek???


----------



## ACPO

In Czech it is:

nejlepší přítel


----------



## Etcetera

jazyk said:


> I don't know squat about Ukrainian, but Друже sounds like vocative to me.


In Russian, it is. But it sounds very, very old-fashionable now, and is used only on informal contexts, most usually humorously.


----------



## amikama

lenella said:


> Female:
> *החברה הכי טובה*
> *החברה הטובה ביותר*
> 
> 
> 
> is this one phrase or 2 different ways of saying best friend???
Click to expand...

Two different ways. (Same for the masculine version.)


----------



## avalon2004

*In GREEK it is:*
masc: *ο καλύτερός (μου) φίλος */o kalíterós mu fílos/
fem:* η καλύτερή (μου)**φίλη* /i kalíterí mu fíli/

NB: I've included the possessive pronoun "_μου/my"_ in brackets so that you see where it would be positioned in the noun phrase.


----------



## linguist786

JAI GURU DEVA OM said:


> Hindi: Im not sure if it´s the best but a very good friend would be " Ek bohot achcha dost" " ek badi Dost" , any further comment on this one is highly appreciated
> 
> Om Shanti


Like you said "ek bahut achChaa dost" means "a very good friend" - We're looking for "best friend" here . That would be:

सब से अच्छा दोस्त
Sab se achChaa dost

*Gujarati:*

બદ્ધા કરતા સારો દોસ્ત
baddhaa kartaa saaro dost

*French:*

meilleur(e) ami(e)

(add "-e"s if feminine)


----------



## Heba

In Arabic:
Best friend: 
صديق حميم (sadeeq 7ameem)- male
 صديقة حميمة (sadeeqa 7ameema)- female


----------



## Loes

In Dutch:
Beste vriend (m)/vriendin (f)


----------



## lenella

thanks everyone, this is a great help!!!


----------



## superrune

Røverspråk (N) (language of thieves) bobesostotevovenonon


----------



## linguist786

superrune said:


> Røverspråk (N) (language of thieves) bobesostotevovenonon


eh???


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

najbolji drug (m.) / najbolja drugarica (f.)
(Cyrillic: најбољи друг / најбоља другарица)

najbolji prijatelj (m.) / najbolja prijateljica (f.)
(најбољи пријатељ / најбоља пријатељица)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Estonian:* parim sõber
or            südamesõber


----------



## oveka

Crescent said:


> Ukrainian: найлучша подруга (I _think_!!)


Ukrainian: найкраща подруга, найліпша подруга
по́се́стра = дуже близька подруга (very close girlfriend)


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> *In GREEK it is:*
> masc: *ο καλύτερός (μου) φίλος */o kalíterós mu fílos/
> fem:* η καλύτερή (μου)φίλη* /i kalíterí mu fíli/
> 
> NB: I've included the possessive pronoun "_μου/my"_ in brackets so that you see where it would be positioned in the noun phrase.


Colloquially *«ο κολλητός, η κολλητή»* [ɔ kɔ.liˈtɔs] (masc.), [i kɔ.liˈti] (fem.) --> _the clinger_ (but without the negative connotation the word has in English) < *«κόλλα»* [ˈkɔ.la] (fem.) --> _glue_.


----------

